# Twisp Vega Mini



## Ruwaid (24/1/18)

Hi guys
So im currently on the search for MTL devices and have 3 now...twisp cue, nautilus mini and Eleaf Icare 2. Also have a Smok AL85. As I am VERY new at vaping and looking at stopping smoking completely...i want to start with MTL first to simulate ciggies as much as possible.

From the 3 MTL devices I have currently, the Twisp Cue is definietly for me a no-fuss mod and gives that hit im used to. Hence my thread...wanting to know more about the Twisp Vega Mini.

HAs anyone tried this...has anyone tried both Twisp Cue and Twisp Vega and how do they compare...i understand one is a mod whilsg one more like an ecig but does the Vega mini give that MTL throat hit. Judging from the tip...looks very similar to that of the Twisp Cue but with the advantage of upping levels and flavour choice.

I am sure this has been dealt with previosuly so forgive me please....just bought 2 devices that really do not work for me as im very new at this and rather get info and feedback first before getting another.

Anyone willing to give me a try at theirs? LOL 

THank you guys in advance!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

@Ruwaid honestly you waisting your time with anything else other than the cue to quit stinkies.I promise if you use solely that device(cue) you will quit withing three days.then you can move on to other devices.
if you don't quit within that three days then I am sorry to sound prude but then you don't want to quit or you are not ready to quit.once you have quit then move to the Vega and or any other mod you want to.
but stock up on pods and flip between flavours if you have to.
like I said if you don't or can't quit with the cue then you are not ready to quit and take your time till your body rejects stinkies on its own

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

@Ruwaid one thing to remember it was harder for vapers a few years ago and the cue took some 40year smokers off that addiction In three days,others a bit longer but it did its job.
so you do t have to listen to my nagging and check out the threads on it.
hope you get sorted though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/1/18)

@Hooked, can you maybe assist?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

@Ruwaid I believe that the Vega Mini will not give you the draw like the Twisp Cue. The 0.6 Ohm coils which it uses indicates this. Whilst it is possible, it just won't be a very tight draw like your cue. I have been testing out MTL tanks/RTA's and the ones I have found to be good are:

- Digiflavor Siren V2 (@Sir Vape has them) 
- ESG Skyline (Authentic or Clone. I think @BumbleBee has them in stock)
- Berserker Mini 22mm (@Sir Vape has them)
- Innokin Ares

I would advise to use one of these tanks and use 6mg liquid. You'll get a nice throat hit and good flavor.

If you don't build coils, I would advise getting a device like the Aspire Gusto Mini which uses Element Nicotine Salt Pods. Keep in mind that its a bit pricey to use as you can only use element Nicotine salt pods which cost R120 per pod.

The Twisp Cue that you are using is a fantastic device to quit. I have used one and the draw is tight. The Vega isn't going to give you this kind of nice draw.

My biggest con with the Twisp tanks was spit back. I last used the Twisp Aero and had endless problems which couldn't be solved. Ever since then, I never owned a Twisp device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (24/1/18)

@Ruwaid please do me a favour,contact @BumbleBee so he can tell you more about this device,its the Innokin Endura T20,for R390 I think its one of the best on the market considering the price tag,check it out,I call it twisp on steroids

http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/innokin-endura-T20-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

everyone has an opinion but add up the coils and other consumables and you are better off using a cue even with leaking pods.the coils in that t20 equals the same amount of the twisp cue pods.liquids to be added plus odds and ends.the cue and a R3 toilet roll all the way.it can even be single ply...lofl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

Resistance said:


> everyone has an opinion but add up the coils and other consumables and you are better off using a cue even with leaking pods.the coils in that t20 equals the same amount of the twisp cue pods.liquids to be added plus odds and ends.the cue and a R3 toilet roll all the way.it can even be single ply...lofl


Very true especially since Twisp are 'working' on fixing the issue. Not sure when it will be fixed but it's something to look forward to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/18)

honestly.the cue and a nautilus tank should get you off stinkies in no time.
I took a chance today and vaped 3mg for the whole day.and I made it through the day virtually unaffected.so in essence I'm not addicted to nicotine and never was...it was some other chemical and the habit of smoking I didn't even crave a harder hit even though it ran through my mind.@Ruwaid you can do it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

Raindance said:


> @Hooked, can you maybe assist?
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I'm scrolling through my Alerts now only. Meanwhile @Ruwaid PMd me to which I replied. For the sake of others who might be reading this post, this was my reply:

"I'm not sure how to answer your question, because quite honestly I still haven't worked out the difference between DL and MTL!! It doesn't simulate a cigarette in shape - it's a box shape - but small; easily held in my hand. 

All that I can say is that I loved the Mini Vega and one can use ANY e-juice in it - it doesn't have to be Twisp. The Twisp representative on this forum told me this but recommended a 50/50 or 60/40 VG/PG.

Unfortunately, after a few months my Mini Vega gave problems - started bubbling and gurgling and spitting juice into my mouth. I took it back to the shop where I'd bought it and they've returned it to Twisp, who will either repair or replace it. I'm still waiting for the outcome."

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (25/1/18)

@Resistance thank you bud for your honesty and valued advice. I will stick to tghe cue for now as it does the job best...i need to quit trying to find alternatives until I have kicked the habit. I even bought the twisp tobacco#1 8mg flavour today which i will throw into the nautilus...should give a nice throat hit!!

@daniel craig , @Slick thank you so much for your help as well and input and Hooked...thank you so much as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/1/18)

@Ruwaid my vape bro I got that too but I got the rebel and blueberry. berries and cherries never seem to fail.but keep a 3to 6 mg juice in a DL tank along with your cue just in case you feel for something different.I'm without stinkies for more than a month,quit in a weekend and especially when I crave so now and then I chainvape.still prefer mtl myself though and don't worry it gets better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (26/1/18)

@Resistance shot bud! Yeah also bought the blueberry 18mg  and threw that into the nautilus first time around and yoh that thing kicks but cant do more than a few puffs unless you have iron lungs.


----------



## Resistance (26/1/18)

hi @Ruwaid try a lower wattage on high nic juices or higher resistance coils.around 2 -2.4 ohms at around 15w but play with the wattage till you get to the sweetspot.medium wattage on low nic juices sometimes does the trick too


----------



## Ruwaid (26/1/18)

Hi @Resistance Thanks bud. Using the nautilus tank on the Spinner battery (think thats what it is called) Bought it last week off a forum member. So there isnt any wattage control on it just volts. the coil in the nautilus mini is 1.6ohm and recommneded volts are 3-4.2v

So I use 3.3v with 18mg nic...3.7 with 12mg nic and 3.7 or 4.1v with 8mg nic

Sounds about right bud? Im yet to swop the nautilus onto my Smok mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/1/18)

@Ruwaid try getting a 2-2.4 coil for your nautilus.I use it on an ijustS aswell as my variable mods.better for the high nic juice.higher the resistance better for mtl


----------



## Resistance (26/1/18)

@Ruwaid the lower the resistance the higher the heat you need and the faster the coil burns.I call it overburn.but that's how I use it and that works for me even on the IjustS

(2.4 about 15w around 6volts)+/-


----------



## Ruwaid (26/1/18)

@Resistance do you get 2-2.4 ohm coils for the Nautilus bud? I have seen the highest being the 1.8ohm but i havent seen much lol. Maybe anothe rb rand of coils would work being 2-2.4ohm.


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

Slick said:


> @Ruwaid please do me a favour,contact @BumbleBee so he can tell you more about this device,its the Innokin Endura T20,for R390 I think its one of the best on the market considering the price tag,check it out,I call it twisp on steroids
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/innokin-endura-T20-starter-kit



@Ruwaid @Slick I had the Endura T20 which I got from @BumbleBee and I recently PIFd it to a friend of mine who wants to stop/reduce smoking and she loves it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

The Aspire Gusto Mini is BRILLIANT!!!! I love the strong, but smooth throat hit and the high nic. I had intended using it just as a turbo-charge when necessary, then found myself using it all day. No way can I do that, as the pods are are expensive. Juicy Joes has the best price, by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/1/18)

@Ruwaid other thing is this.if I can't find what I want I modify.so I will always fit a coil that suits my need.


----------



## Ruwaid (26/1/18)

@Resistance shot bud
@Hooked thank you!!!


----------



## Resistance (26/1/18)

@Ruwaid keep me posted bro.remember you can have as many mods as like but if it doesn't work then its useless.but once you find what works for you I suggest buying two or three of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

@Ruwaid My Twisp Mini Vega has been repaired - fetching it some time this weekend. Will comment in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

@Hooked @Ruwaid I might just get a Vega mini and a octamod soon pending the price n tag and I will get the I care2 later on today will keep you guys posted.when I test it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi @Resistance Thanks bud. Using the nautilus tank on the Spinner battery (think thats what it is called) Bought it last week off a forum member. So there isnt any wattage control on it just volts. the coil in the nautilus mini is 1.6ohm and recommneded volts are 3-4.2v
> 
> So I use 3.3v with 18mg nic...3.7 with 12mg nic and 3.7 or 4.1v with 8mg nic
> 
> Sounds about right bud? Im yet to swop the nautilus onto my Smok mod.



Hi @Ruwaid , i also have the Vision Spinner. Havent used it in ages but it did serve me very well.

Just regarding the wattage, you can use ohms law equations to work it out.
Power is voltage squared over the resistance
So on your 1.6 ohm Nautilus coil, 3.3V translates to about 7 Watts
3.7V translates to about 8.6 Watts

I like how easy it is to adjust the voltage ring on that Spinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/1/18)

My Twisp Mini Vega is back home and working fine with a 55/45 juice.

@Ruwaid @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

@Ruwaid @Hooked .I got the icare solo and two icare2's.I got a user review for the icare2 but will try and sort out my PC so I can post pics aswell.the solo I'm not to well trained on today I focused on the 2 but will do that tomorrow and hopefully review both at the same time.for now I'd say its ok'is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

congrats on the Vega being back @hooked.did they replace or fix it and also what was the problem if I may.


----------



## Hooked (28/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Ruwaid @Hooked .I got the icare solo and two icare2's.I got a user review for the icare2 but will try and sort out my PC so I can post pics aswell.the solo I'm not to well trained on today I focused on the 2 but will do that tomorrow and hopefully review both at the same time.for now I'd say its ok'is



@Ruwaid Congrats on your purchases and may you have many happy vaping days ahead of you!


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

@Hooked if that was intended for me...thanks trying to convert my other half and the icare 2 is intended for jobsites


----------



## Ruwaid (30/1/18)

@Silver thank you bud for that. Really helps me out!!
@Hooked awesome news!!  Hope he serves you well now. I was afforded the pleasure by a very generous and awesome forum member who gave me a Vega tank to use for a while to see if I like it and the draw etc  JUst got the coil for it yesterday and 8mg flavour from twisp so will test tonight.
@Resistance awesome bud!! also bought the Icare2 which i used like a handful of times. I didnt like it cos I might have used the incorrect juice (too thick) so it gurgled and leaked alot. It suggests a VG of 60% or below and not to use menthol juice cos of the plastic tank. Im using a 12mg 65% VG bud. But it does give a nice hit.
Looking forward to your review on that as I could learn more and put that Icare2 to better use!
All the best guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (30/1/18)

@Resistance just an update bud...5 days so far without a single stinkie! going strong for now and intend on keeping it that way...have alternated between the nautilus mini and Cue only.
The Icare 2 hardly ever and tonight I will test out the Vega tank with 0.6ohm coil.
Thanks guys so far for all the advice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (30/1/18)

@Ruwaid awesome brother.just have faith in yourself and don't reverted,but if you do to check if you are missing something you will notice that smoking is not for you anymore.


----------



## Resistance (30/1/18)

on the icare two.was going to post my review but decided to hold off till I properly tested it.
I got trinity 6mg -p/ml and added 4 drops twisp 18mg -p/ml for a slight punch.had pure twisp 18mg in there but like I said I want to give it a proper test run and then will post my experiences and findings using it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (31/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Ruwaid awesome brother.just have faith in yourself and don't reverted,but if you do to check if you are missing something you will notice that smoking is not for you anymore.


@Resistance shot bro!! Yes dont miss the constant lingering smell on myn hands and clothes for sure but like you said in a post earlier...im sure its not so much the nic we addicted to but other chemicals and along with the actual habit.

Looking forward to that review bru....I got a bottle of 18mg twisp pure blueberry and that thing puts hair on my chest but only ever tried it in the nautilus mini but awesome idea to spike a lower nic juice and try it in the Icare2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Resistance just an update bud...5 days so far without a single stinkie! going strong for now and intend on keeping it that way...have alternated between the nautilus mini and Cue only.
> The Icare 2 hardly ever and tonight I will test out the Vega tank with 0.6ohm coil.
> Thanks guys so far for all the advice!



Congrats on the 5 days @Ruwaid - thats excellent!
All the best for day 6!
Keep strong


----------



## Ruwaid (31/1/18)

Thank you bud @Silver 
Also vaping less than I used to smoke...weird but hope it stays that way!


----------

